# RR: 49. Bartók: Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Chung, Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)










2.	Gitlis, Horenstein (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1954)










3.	Menuhin, Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1957)










4.	Shaham, Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1998)










5.	Székely, Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1939)










6.	Kopatchinskaja, Eötvös (cond.), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra	(2012)










7.	Chung, Rattle (cond.), City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra	(1990)










8.	Gertler, Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)










9.	Mullova, Salonen (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra	(1997)










10.	Zehetmair, Fischer (cond.), Budapest Festival Orchestra	(1995)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Chung, Solti (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1976)
2.	Gitlis, Horenstein (cond.), Vienna Symphony Orchestra	(1954)
3.	Menuhin, Doráti (cond.), Minneapolis Symphony Orchestra	(1957)
4.	Shaham, Boulez (cond.), Chicago Symphony Orchestra	(1998)
5.	Székely, Mengelberg (cond.), Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra	(1939)
6.	Kopatchinskaja, Eötvös (cond.), Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra	(2012)
7.	Chung, Rattle (cond.), City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra	(1990)
8.	Gertler, Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1965)
9.	Mullova, Salonen (cond.), Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra	(1997)
10.	Zehetmair, Fischer (cond.), Budapest Festival Orchestra	(1995)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

